# Anyone over 40 conceived naturally and was a smoker



## JoyfulBaby (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi all

I am 41 and was smoking for almost 20 years, has anyone over 40 conceived naturally having been a smoker. 

Thanks K


----------



## 1pt (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi
I smoked for about 13 years.I concieved naturally 3 times but 2 were miscarriages.
I am 41 now and my last conception was last year but sadly a MC.
I have a low AMH and have thought smoking may have contributed but nothing I can do now apart from staying smoke free.
Hope that helps.


----------



## JoyfulBaby (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you for you reply.

I too have a low AMH and I had  a m/c last year and have only considered the ifv route now, only to be told that the my chances are slim, hence we will be going for donor eggs now.

i wish you all the luck.

Love K


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I've given up smoking quite a few times over the years, only to start again  Whenever I've had treatment (IVF/FET) I've given up but then when we've got a BFN or early mc/chem pg I've just gone straight for the *** packet and bottle of vino 

I have conceived though...started ttc 7 years ago and have had got pg 5 times although sadly all have resulted in early mc/chem pg....twice through treatment (both FETs in 2006, age 37) and 3 times naturally (2 x 2005 and then most recently last summer and 40 going on 41). Before we started our most recent IVF (5th fresh/full cycle) end of last year, I had hormones checked and my FSH (7.9 iu/l) and AMH (16.3 pmol/l) were still good so I'm not entirely sure that smoking effects the ovarian reserve, although it probably contributes to lowering the egg quality 

There is a separate board for women who are ttc and smoke and are trying to give up...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=90.0

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------

